# Fight Quest and BJJ in Rio, Brazil!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Next week Fight Quest will be in Rio, Brazil and Doug and Jimmy will be training in Brazilian Jiujitsu. 

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fight-quest/episodes/episodes.html
February 15th!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think Doug and Jimmy are in for a beating.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 9, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Next week Fight Quest will be in Rio, Brazil and Doug and Jimmy will be training in Brazilian Jiujitsu.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think they'll be made examples of. Another chance to redeem BJJ's rep, been suffering lately.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 9, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, I think they'll be made examples of. Another chance to redeem BJJ's rep, been suffering lately.


 
I think either Doug or Jimmy would do well in an MMA bout but in a BJJ match with the GI they have alot of things to look out for.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 11, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, I think they'll be made examples of. Another chance to redeem BJJ's rep, been suffering lately.


Really? You think bjj rep is going downhill?
I thought that bjj did a pretty good showing in UFC81? (IMO)


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 11, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> Yeah, I think they'll be made examples of. Another chance to redeem BJJ's rep, been suffering lately.


 
Where has BJJ been suffering?  Your statement doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Fabio (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm excited to watch the next episode. Not only to see how they'll do in BJJ (given the fact that they both have some BJJ experience) but being from Brazil, I'm also curious to see what will be shown about the culture and the country itself. It should be a good episode.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a reminder that this is on tonight starting at 10 pm.  Do not miss it!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay I enjoyed the episode last night and hopefully you will all get to see it.  Doug and Jimmy worked hard with Doug being choked out unconscious in training and doing overall pretty well in his match.  Jimmy was routinely beaten on in training and suffered an armbar submission in his match that left his arm very, very sore.  All in all a very enjoyable show.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm watching it as I type; it's to the final fight portion.  I think it's been one of the best episodes, and I think there's a reason for that.

First, BJJ lends itself nicely to the show format.  They didn't have to invent the rules for the final fight; they had them.  And they're used to teaching quick, relatively intense clinics for visitors (all those MMA guys, etc., who go to Rio for a few days or weeks for a BJJ "tune-up").

Second, they matched the opponents much better.  Instead of putting the hosts against black belts/advanced students who have to hold back in order to make a decent show.  Or are just being forced to deal with a rule set and training scenario that's unfamiliar.  Jimmy fought a purple belt; similarly ranked, and it was a good match.  Dog's fight was also against someone with more or less comparable skills.

Finally... they didn't end up falling back into MMA/kickboxing/jiujitsu as they often seem to be doing.  (Jimmy really needs to learn to throw a straight right and a hook that isn't an invitation to being KOed...)  Of course, that may be because it WAS jiujitsu...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I'm watching it as I type; it's to the final fight portion. I think it's been one of the best episodes, and I think there's a reason for that.
> 
> First, BJJ lends itself nicely to the show format. They didn't have to invent the rules for the final fight; they had them. And they're used to teaching quick, relatively intense clinics for visitors (all those MMA guys, etc., who go to Rio for a few days or weeks for a BJJ "tune-up").
> 
> ...


 
Hey Jks9199 I think you hit it on the head why it was a very good episode.  They participated in Brazilian Jiujitsu the way it is taught and played every day.  They could be paired up with lower ranked guys and those guy's were good.  All in all it was fun to watch and makes me want to get to Rio for some intense training.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2008)

I really enjoyed the show last night, it did well for showing the sport side of BJJ and the choke out was very quick. I also like they way they use the GI to choke out there opponets.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I really enjoyed the show last night, it did well for showing the sport side of BJJ and the choke out was very quick. I also like they way they use the GI to choke out there opponets.


 
Hey Terry when I am down for the seminar if you want to see some GI chokes I will be happy to pass on this skill set.  It is definately a skill set worth knowing anywhere where people where coats or even sweatshirts.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 16, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> ........ *makes me want to get to Rio for some intense training.*





I'm sure the eye candy shown on the beach shots got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> I'm sure the eye candy shown on the beach shots got nothing to do with it.


 
Actually no as I would be brining my own candy!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry when I am down for the seminar if you want to see some GI chokes I will be happy to pass on this skill set. It is definately a skill set worth knowing anywhere where people where coats or even sweatshirts.


 
Sure Brian Bring it on


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 16, 2008)

Watched it last night.  Definitely one of the best episodes of Fight Quest.


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2008)

Watched the show yesterday.  I thought it was very good.  When I saw Rickson, I was hoping he'd demo something, but regardless, the skill of those guys was top notch.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 17, 2008)

Watched it again this morning and enjoyed it even more the second time around.


----------



## Fabio (Feb 21, 2008)

This was a great episode, very entertaining. It was great that they tried to match their skills well when selecting the opponents for the final fight, that made it a lot more interesting. 

What is up with the producers of the show putting them in the most beat up hotels they can find!? Do they think that will make them tougher? That is probably where Jimmy caught something :lol:


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 21, 2008)

Fabio said:


> This was a great episode, very entertaining. It was great that they tried to match their skills well when selecting the opponents for the final fight, that made it a lot more interesting.
> 
> What is up with the producers of the show putting them in the most beat up hotels they can find!? Do they think that will make them tougher? That is probably where Jimmy caught something :lol:


 
I wondered about that as well.  In the BJJ episode, doesn;t Doug say he slept on the mat at the school one night?  I think maybe the instructors are arranging the accomodations.


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree, one of the better episodes.  In fact, this program seesm to be getting better as it progresses.


Brian Jones


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 21, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I wondered about that as well.  In the BJJ episode, doesn;t Doug say he slept on the mat at the school one night?  I think maybe the instructors are arranging the accomodations.


I think he slept on the mat because he was training that late/long, not because he didn't have a hotel.

But I also think they (and probably the instructors) are selecting the accomodations to be kind of a cultural reflection or experience, instead of staying at the Hyatt Extreme Deluxe suites.  And -- I think in some of the places they're staying, that IS a first class accomodation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 22, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I think he slept on the mat because he was training that late/long, not because he didn't have a hotel.
> 
> But I also think they (and probably the instructors) are selecting the accomodations to be kind of a cultural reflection or experience, instead of staying at the Hyatt Extreme Deluxe suites. And -- I think in some of the places they're staying, that IS a first class accomodation.


 
I think you hit the nail on the head JKS9199!


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 22, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I think he slept on the mat because he was training that late/long, not because he didn't have a hotel.
> 
> But I also think they (and probably the instructors) are selecting the accomodations to be kind of a cultural reflection or experience, instead of staying at the Hyatt Extreme Deluxe suites. And -- I think in some of the places they're staying, that IS a first class accomodation.


 
Oh yeah I'm sure, I went to LA to train and I stayed where the teacher told me, where he has everyone stay, even though the Hilton was closer to his school   I was so wiped out all I needed anyway was a bed and a shower (and a washing machine)


----------



## Fabio (Feb 22, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Oh yeah I'm sure, I went to LA to train and I stayed where the teacher told me, where he has everyone stay, even though the Hilton was closer to his school  I was so wiped out all I needed anyway was a bed and a shower (and a washing machine)


 
I agree, all you need is really a bed and in some places I'm pretty sure those accomodations are as good as they get, but being from Brazil, it bugs me when people get the wrong impression and assume that it is just how Hotels are down there (which I knoe it's not the case).

Not a big deal though, I'm sure I wouldn't care what my accomodations were if I was given the opportunity to do what those guys are doing.


----------

